# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Hilfe Prostatakrebs

## Cornelia

Wehrte Damen und Herren

Bei meinem Mann wurde Prostatakrebs Diagnostizier  Wert:8-9 Bei der Biopsie 10 Proben haben alle angezeigt. Gestern Knochensyintigraphie und ein Emire gemacht.
Es wurden keine Metastasen gefunden.
Der Arzt hat uns aber versichert, dass es ein sehr aggressiver Krebs ist und uns keine Zeit mehr bleibt lange zu überlegen wie weiter.
Wir leben seit 9 Jahren zusammen mein Mann ist 59 J. ich 56 Jahre und haben doch noch ein sehr schönes Sexualleben miteinander. Wie wird es nach der OP sein?
Ich nehme an, dass Sie die ganze Prostata entfernen werden und somit auch die umliegenden Nerven die doch wichtig sind für den Mann (Errektion).
Ich liebe meinen Mann sehr und kann mir nicht vorstellen nicht mit ihm mehr Sex zu haben. Wie soll das weiter gehen?
Hinzu kommt jetzt,dass es komplett blockiert ist und wir schon seit 6 Woche nicht mehr miteinander geschlafen haben. Das macht mir und auch sicherlich Ihm zu schaffen.
Es wird in diesem Forum immer wieder geschrieben, dass es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt Sex mit dem Partner zu haben. Was ist aber wenn er überhaupt keine Lust mehr hat ? und ich habe Lust mit Ihm zu schlafen. Das ist doch auch sehr deprimierend für Ihn. 
Wie kann ich meine Lust abstellen?

Für eine baldige Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar
Cornelia

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Cornelia,

die Diagnose ist sicher ein großer Schock für Euch. Aber Prostatakrebs wächst sehr langsam, Ihr braucht nichts zu überstürzen. Bis zu sechs Monate könnte man sich die Entscheidung überlegen. Der Arzt will meist möglichst schnell die Operation durchführen, da er sie mit der Kasse abrechnen will.

Bei einem "Diagnostizier  Wert:8-9" ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass nach der Operation noch zusätzlich eine Bestrahlung durchgeführt werden muss. Daher ist es bei hoher Agressivität oft besser gleich eine Bestrahlung zu machen und sich die Operation zu ersparen. Außerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Potenz erhalten bleibt, dann deutlich höher.

Macht also auch einen Termin bei einem Strahlentherapeuten und besprecht die Situation mit ihm.

Georg

----------


## Briele

Hallo Cornelia,

Zu der Diagnose werden bestimmt andere etwas schreiben, sobald Du nähere Angaben gemacht hast. In Deinem Beitrag geht es um Dich, Deine Nöte, dazu kann ich Dir meine Gedanken als Frau mitteilen.

Stell Dir vor, Du bekämst eine potentiell lebensbedrohende Diagnose, die möglicherweise den Verlust Deiner Sexualorgane betrifft. Meinst du wirklich, Deine Hauptsorge wäre, wie es mit dem Sex weitergeht? Ich denke da fühlt man sich erst einmal so, als sei einem der Boden unter den Füßen weg gezogen, hat Angst, Todesgedanken. 

Das muß man erst einmal sacken lassen, hat dafür aber nicht wirklich Zeit, denn es gilt bestmögliche Entscheidungen zu treffen im Hinblick auf Arztwahl, Therapie, usw. 

Es tickt jeder anders, aber in so einer Situation wäre ich konsterniert, würde mein Partner monieren, daß wir jetzt schon 6 Wochen nicht miteinander gevögelt haben. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht nur erhoffen, sondern erwarten, daß es jetzt einmal nur um mich, mein Leben geht und anderes sich hinten anstellt. 

Wie es mit dem Sex weitergehen wird, kann Dir vermutlich heute keiner sagen. Deine Lust mußt Du nicht abstellen. Es gibt Millionen partnerlose Frauen und Männer, die damit notgedrungen alleine zurecht kommen.

Alles zu seiner Zeit, Cornelia! Jetzt haben Dinge Priorität die Deinem Mann helfen noch möglichst viele Jahre gut zu leben. Alles andere wird sich finden, so auch Möglichkeiten gemeinsam eine befriedigende Sexualität zu erleben. 

Alles Gute für Euch beide.
Briele

----------


## Cornelia

Danke für dein Feedback Briele

Ich kenne diese Situation schon bei mir ich habe vor 3 Jahren ein eusserst aggressiven Blasenkrebs gehabt und bin operiert worden. Klar bin ich für meinen Mann da.
Es ist aber eben auch sein Problem wie soll es weiter gehen und können wir noch eine Sexualität haben. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres für einen Mann der Potzenbrobleme hat und kann sehr Frustrierend sein wenn nichts mehr geht, aber das Verlangen da ist. Kann Aggressionen auslösen und oder Depressiv machen.
L.G.
Cornelia

----------


## Cornelia

Vielen Dank Georg für Deinen Rat.
Bin auch der Meinung, dass wir von einer anderen Stelle eine Beurteilung holen und uns nicht nur auf diese Aussage von Arzt verlassen wollen. Stefan hat heute Doch nach meinem Drängen den Hausarzt informiert und um eine Besprechung gebeten, so das er uns weiter leitet ins Spital Liestal Onkologie.
Der Arzt den wir jetzt hatten ist mir sehr Unsympathisch sehr kalt und ist nicht auf unsere Bedürfnisse eingegangen.Ich war bei der Untersuchung und beim Gespräch dabei und fühlte mich so richtig als Dummchen abgestellt. Auf Fragen ging er überhaupt nicht ein.
Habe da auch schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht Betreffend Onkologie.Da war mein Partner mit all seinen Ängsten auch muteinbezogen und betreut worden.
L.G.
Cornelia
Danke Dir für eine Antwort

----------


## nomade

Stimmt, da haben wir ebenfalls andere Erfahrungen gemacht mit meinem Urologen. Meine Frau war bei allen Gesprächen nach der Diagnose dabei und wir fühlten uns beide Ernst genommen. Er ist aber auch noch Androloge und hat selbstverständlich auch das Thema Sex mit uns angesprochen. 

Und nun zu Deinen Befürchtungen: es kann sein, dass bei dem relativ hohen Gleason-Score die Erektionsnerven nicht erhalten werden können, aber das ist keineswegs unvermeidlich und wird erst bei der OP festgestellt. Jeder gute Operateur wird heute vermeiden, diese zu schädigen, wenn es verantwortbar ist.

Und selbst wenn es geht, ist die Potenz noch nicht gesichert, denn die Nerven müssen sich erst erholen. Bei uns geht schon seit 10 Monaten nichts auf natürliche Weise, aber wir benutzen SKAT (Details dazu findet ihr bei erektion.de) und freuen uns unseres Lebens. 

Noch zur Wahl zwischen RPE und Bestrahlung: unsere Klinik bietet beides und mir wurde die Wahl völlig frei gestellt. Wir haben uns für die OP entschieden, weil danach die Chance auf Wiederherstellung der Potenz besteht und bei eventuellem Rezidiv trotzdem noch bestrahlt werden kann. Die alleinige Bestrahlung bietet ähnliche Erfolgsaussichten, was den Krebs betrifft. Aber die Potenz ist keineswegs langfristig gesichert, sie geht damit meist (nicht immer) später den Bach runter und das ist dann auch irreversibel. Ich hatte aber einen weniger aggressiven Krebs, und bei Deinem Mann müsste erst einmal umfassend diagnostiziert werden (bitte zur Vorbereitung auf Arztgespräche den Ersten Rat nutzen), bevor eine solche Entscheidung getroffen werden kann.

Und nun erst einmal alles Gute für Deinen Mann, möge der Krebs auf die Kapsel beschränkt sein. Und Dir nur Mut, es ist noch nicht vorbei mit dem Sex!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bei meinem Mann wurde Prostatakrebs Diagnostizier  Wert:8-9 
> Bei der Biopsie 10 Proben haben alle angezeigt. 
> Gestern Knochensyintigraphie und ein Emire gemacht.
> Es wurden keine Metastasen gefunden.
> Der Arzt hat uns aber versichert, dass es ein sehr aggressiver Krebs ist 
> und uns keine Zeit mehr bleibt lange zu überlegen wie weiter.


Lieber Cornelia

Dein Mann hat also frisch diagnostizierten Prostatakrebs mit einem Gleason-Score von 
4+4=8 in den einen Biopsie-Stanzen, 4+5=9 in den anderen.
Und weder im Knochenszinitigramm, noch im MRI (Magnet-Resonanz-Bild) fand
man Metastasen, schickt deinen Mann aber trotzdem in die Onkologie (Krebsheilkunde)
und nicht in die Urologie (Medizin der Geschlechts- und Harnorgane).

Was für Ratgebende auch noch interessant wäre: Der PSA-Wert bei Diagnose
(Ich vermute den mal um 10 bis 20ng/ml rum)


Dazu einige Erläuterungen:
Das Gleason-Score setzt sich jeweils aus zwei Gleason-Graden zusammen,
die unterm Microskop aus der Deformation der Zellen ermittelt werden.
Grad 4 ist mittlere Agressivität, Grad 5 höchste Agressivität. Wegen des Anteils 
von Grad 5 in 4+5=9 versichert der Arzt korrekt, dass der Krebs hochaggressiv sei.

Dass in den Bildern keine Metastasen gefunden wurden, heisst leider nicht,
dass sicher keine da wären. Das ist wohl der Grund, deinen Mann in die Onkologie zu
schicken. Dort ist man zudem nicht so fixiert auf die RPE (Radikale Prostataoperation),
wie gewisse Urologen.
Man sollte mit einem weiteren, empfindlicheren Bild, dem PSMA-PET (bekommt man im 
Clara-Spital in Basel) erneut nach Metastasen suchen und dann bald entscheiden, 
ob die Prostata operiert werden solle, oder ob man, für den Patienten etwas schonender,
 bestrahlen solle.

Mit 10 von 10 Stanzen posiiv wird dein Mann wohl auch eine Androgendeprivation (ADT)
bekommen, also eine "chemische Kastration", die zwar das Krebswachstum hemmen 
kann, aber eben auch die Libido, also die Lust auf Sex, stark reduziert.
Über den Umgang damit hat Briele genug geschrieben. Sie verfügt über alle, auch die
leidvollsten Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich. Da muss ich als jahrelanger ADT-Patient 
nichts mehr dazu schreiben, ausser dass man damit umgehen kann und dass das Leben 
auch ohne Sex lebenswert ist, für Beide!


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad



PS: 
Die Onkologie in Liestal ist sicher gut, aber ich sende dir dennoch per PN
den Namen eines qualifizierten Onkologen am Claraspital, das in der NW-Schweiz
wohl die beste Adresse ist für aggressiven Prostatakrebs.

----------


## Hvielemi

> (bitte zur Vorbereitung auf Arztgespräche den Ersten Rat nutzen)


Den "Ersten Rat", ein umfangreiches Nachschlage- und Lehrbuch für Prostatakrebsbetroffene,
findet man in dem gelben Link ganz oben auf der Seite unter dem Stichwort "Basiswissen".

----------


## rolando

Hallo Cornelia,

die Angaben zum Prostatakarzinom deines Mannes sind noch lückenhaft. Von Bedeutung wäre unter anderem der PSA-Wert vor der Biopsie und - falls vorhanden - weitere frühere PSA-Werte um einen Anhalt für die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit und das Stadium des Karzinoms zu bekommen. Auch andere Angaben aus der Biopsie zur Typisierung der Zellen (kribriformes Wachstumsmuster, duktale Anteile,...) wären für die weiteren therapeutischen Überlegungen von Bedeutung. Um eine möglichst unabhängige Therapieempfehlung zu erhalten, würde ich mich an eurer Stelle an eine Einrichtung wenden, die über ein Tumorboard verfügt. Dort wird die Krebserkrankung deines Mannes anhand der vorliegenden Befunde von Ärzten verschiedener Fachrichtungen beurteilt und am Ende eine oder mehrere Therapieempfehlungen gegeben.

Dass "ein Arzt meist möglichst schnell die Operation durchführen will, da er sie mit der Kasse abrechnen will" - wie Georg es ausgedrückt hat - würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben. Im Übrigen müsste dieser Einwurf analog wohl auch bei Georgs Vorschlag der Konsultation eines Strahlentherapeuten bedacht werden.

Ihr braucht nicht überstürzt oder panisch zu handeln, sich aber bei einem Gleason-Score von 9 noch 6 Monate Zeit zu nehmen, bei 10 von 10 positiven Biopsie-Proben, halte ich allerdings für keine gute Idee.

Hinsichtlich deiner Befürchtungen zu eurer gemeinsamen Sexualität hat Briele alles treffend formuliert. Vorrang sollten im Moment die Überlegungen für ein langfristiges gutes Überleben deines Mannes haben - wie sich später eure gemeinsame Sexualität entwickelt, lässt sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht vorhersagen. Sie wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich anders gestalten als in der Vergangenheit, aber wo Offenheit zwischen den Partnern besteht und es einen gemeinsamen Willen gibt, ist auch ein Weg.
Sexuelles Verlangen ist immer auch ein Stück weit Kopfsache, insofern kann ich es gut verstehen, dass dein Mann im Moment keine Lust auf Sex hat, da er sich gedanklich auf einer ganz anderen Ebene bewegt, dies solltest du bei deinen Ansprüchen ihm gegenüber berücksichtigen.

Wünsche deinem Mann eine erfolgreiche Therapie, sowie euch beiden weiterhin eine lange und gute gemeinsame Zeit.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

eine schnelle Operation hat für den niedergelassenen Arzt den Vorteil, dass sich der Patient nicht noch umhört und dann im Claraspital behandeln lässt. Was ich im Fall von Cornelia's Mann empfehlen würde. Große Kliniken mit hohen Fallzahlen haben in aller Regel bessere Ergebnisse, auch hinsichtlich der Nebenwirkungen.

Natürlich lebt auch der Strahlentherapeut davon, dass sich die Leute bei ihm behandeln lassen. 

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Keine Angst, Roland und Georg,
das Spital Liestal ist Teil des Kantonsspitals Basel-Land und zugleich Unispital der 
Uni Basel und verfügt vom Da Vinci-Roboter über moderne Radiotherapie, eine 
qualifizierte Onkologie und Tumorboard (interdisziplinäre Tumorkonferenz) über Alles, 
was Cornelias Mann so brauchen könnte.
Ausser eben das PSMA-PET, das in und um Basel nur am Claraspital angeboten
wird, oder dann in Freiburg/Brsg oder Zürich.

Natürlich sind die Fallzahlen nicht so hoch wie in Eppendorf, aber das gilt auch
für das Clara-Spital mit einem privat geführten Tumorzentrum in Basel, das ich
wegen des PSMA-PETs und meines ex-Onkologen vom KSSG erwähnte, der vor
zwei Jahren sehr zu meinem Bedauern nach seiner Habilitation dorthin wechselte.
(Ich war am Clara-Spital vor 58 Jahren eines der ersten Kinder überhaupt, die
osteosynthetisch versorgt wurden. Man hatte mich vom Kinderspital dorthin
geschickt. Das hatte mir ein Kaiser-Wilhelm-Ärmchen erspart, aber die nicht auf
 Kinder eingestellten Ordensschwestern waren furchtbar)


@Roland
Glaubst Du wirklich, dass kribiforme Muster und ductale Anteile hier einen
massgebenden Einfluss auf die Therapie hätten? Das sind vage Hinweise auf
Aggressivität und Metastasierungstendenz von zweifelhafter Bedeutung.
Interessanter wären wohl frühere PSA-Messungen, aber wer mit 10/10 Stanzen
diagnostiziert wird, hatte wohl keine PSA-gestützte Früherkennung durchlaufen.


Gruss vom Ceresio,
Konrad

----------


## rolando

Hallo Konrad,

soweit mir bekannt, geht ein Prostatakarzinom mit diagnostizierten duktalen Anteilen einher mit der erhöhten Wahrscheinlich einer Strahlenresistenz - so wenigstens die Aussage von Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff, einem anerkannten Pathologen.
http://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapat...traduktale-PCa
Somit wäre eine Einbeziehung evtl. vorhandener diesbezüglicher Daten aus der Biopsie sicherlich auch für eine Therapieentscheidung von Bedeutung.




> Zitat Konrad:"..., aber wer mit 10/10 Stanzen diagnostiziert wird, hatte wohl keine PSA-gestützte Früherkennung durchlaufen."


Bei meiner Biopsie  waren 15/15 Stanzen positiv. Vorab erfolgte eine dreimalige PSA-Messung innerhalb von 1 1/2 Jahren. Der Wert stieg dabei nur von 1,70 ng/ml auf 1,82 ng/ml. Du siehst, eine PSA-Verlaufskontrolle kann auch sehr täuschen. Trotz dieser schlechten persönlichen Erfahrung bin ich für die PSA-Bestimmung im Rahmen einer Früherkennungsuntersuchung. Wir haben bislang nichts Besseres. Dieses Instrument muss, bei einem intelligenten Umgang damit, nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Übertherapie führen. Aber das wurde hier im Forum ja bereits hinlänglich diskutiert. 

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## rolando

> ..., eine schnelle Operation hat für den niedergelassenen Arzt den Vorteil, dass sich der Patient nicht noch umhört und dann im Claraspital behandeln lässt.


Habe in den Beiträgen von Cornelia zuvor nirgends gelesen, dass der niedergelassene Urologe - im Sinne eines Belegarztwesens - selbst operieren wollte. Glaube dieses Vorgehen dürfte heutzutage eher rückläufig sein.

Roland

----------


## rolando

> soweit mir bekannt, geht ein Prostatakarzinom mit diagnostizierten duktalen Anteilen einher mit der erhöhten *Wahrscheinlich* einer Strahlenresistenz - so wenigstens die Aussage von Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff, einem anerkannten Pathologen.


Erst jetzt gesehen - sollte *Wahrscheinlichkeit* heißen!

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Roland

Lassen wir doch bitte das Märchen von der 'Strahlenresistenz' beiseite.
Strahlen zerstören die DNA jener Zellen, die getroffen werden. Genügend
getroffene Zellen können sich dann nicht mehr teilen. Es gibt keinen
Panzer oder sonstigen Schutzmechanismus dagegen, den sich ganz böse
Krebszellen zulegen könnten, bloss weil die in einem siebförmigen Muster
(cribiform) oder entlang von Nervenkänälen (ductal) wüchsen.
Da geht es lediglich darum, dass mancher Krebs längst schon metastasiert
hatte, bevor PSA-Test und Ersttherapie erfolgt waren. Diese Annahme wäre
eher ein Grund, zu bestrahlen, statt die viel zu oft von I&I-Nebenwirkungen
begleitete RPE zu veranlassen.

Das Tumorboard in Liestal oder in Basel wird bestimmt nicht überlesen, 
ob cribiforme oder ductale Eigenschaften vorliegen. 

Man spricht etwa bei mir auch nicht von "OP-Resistenz", bloss weil sich die
entscheidenden Metastasen dummerweise weit ausserhalb der üblicherweise 
entfernten Lymphknoten befanden.

Wirken tun lokale Therapien nun mal nur dort, wo sie angewendet werden.
Danebenschiessen oder -schneiden begründet keine Resistenz.


Dass dein PSA trotz Krebs nicht angestiegen ist, mag ja in Hinblick auf eine
verpasste frühere Erkennung bedauerlich sein, ist aber lediglich die berühmte 
Ausnahme von der Regel, mit der wir um erste Hilfe Anfragende nicht
verwirren sollten.
Im Fall von Cornelias Mann spielte das definitiv keine Rolle. 
Irgendwas hatte ihn ja dazu geführt, eine Biopsie zu veranlassen.
Ich vermutete mal aufgrund der 10/10 einen PSA zwischen 10 und 20 ng/ml. 
Vielleicht berichtet Cornelia, wieviel es wirklich war.

Konrad

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Konrad,
natürlich gibt es Strahlenresistenz. Z.B. lies hier:
http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell...004-03-31.html
https://link.springer.com/article/10...004-017-5578-y
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strahlenresistenz
Im Übrigen wird heutzutage die Bestrahlung in Zeitintervallen gegeben. In der strahlungsfreien Zeit können sich die gesunden Zellen einigermaßen erholen (sprich Doppelstrangbrüche der DNA reparieren), die Krebszellen nicht oder nicht so richtig. Wenn die das doch schaffen (weil sie anderweitig mutiert sind), wirkt diese Art der Bestrahlung nicht.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Konrad,

das mit der Strahlenresistenz habe ich mir ja nicht aus den Fingern gesogen,  sondern ich verwies auf die Aussagen von Prof. Bonkhoff, einem seriösen und anerkannten Pathologen, der hinsichtlich der pathologischen Beurteilung des PCa's als ausgewiesener Experte gilt. Auch Urologe fs hat hier im Forum schon mehrfach auf den Zusammenhang zwischen duktalen Tumoranteilen und einer möglichen Strahlenresistenz hingewiesen und daraus resultierend eine entsprechende Berücksichtigung in der Therapiestrategie gefordert. Weiterhin kann man mit den Suchbegriff 'Strahlenresistenz Prostatakarzinom' unter Google zahllose wissenschaftliche Belege für die Existenz dieser Strahenunempfindlichkeit von bestimmten PCa-Zellen finden. Ich erspare mir dazu eine konkrete Verlinkung. 
Aber wenn du als Forumsexperte der Meinung bist, diese Herren erzählen Märchen und das was dazu wissenschaftlich erforscht ist, sei Makulatur  - dann lassen wir das eben so stehen.




> Zitat Konrad: "Das Tumorboard in Liestal oder in Basel wird bestimmt nicht überlesen, ob cribiforme oder ductale Eigenschaften vorliegen."


 Na ja, falls dieses Gremium auch der Meinung ist, die Strahlenresistenz sei ein Märchen, werden   kribriforme und duktale Charakteristika wohl kaum interessieren.

Wenn du dich zum Thema Strahlenunempfindlichkeit/Strahlenresistenz ein wenig sachkundig gemacht hast, wird dir hoffentlich klar sein, dass du mit deiner Einschätzung "Danebenschiessen oder -schneiden begründet keine Resistenz" etwas falsch liegst und dabei einfach missachtest, was wissenschaftlich in puncto Resistenzeigenschaften/Resistenzbildung bislang erforscht worden ist. Neben mehreren entdecken Mechanismen, gibt es dabei auch das Instrument der Reparatur von strahlungsbedingten DNA-Schäden durch die Tumorzellen.




> Zitat Konrad: "Dass dein PSA trotz Krebs nicht angestiegen ist, mag ja in Hinblick auf eine verpasste frühere Erkennung bedauerlich sein, ist aber lediglich die berühmte Ausnahme von der Regel, mit der wir um erste Hilfe Anfragende nicht verwirren sollten."


 Immerhin gehen 10-15 von 100 PCa-Fällen einher mit einem normwertigen PSA-Wert. Also die berühmte Ausnahme von der Regel sieht in meinen Augen etwas anders aus. Solange Cornelia die PSA-Daten ihres Mannes hier nicht eingestellt hat, ist alles was zu den vermuteten Werten und dem Hergang der PCa-Detektion gesagt wird - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - einigermaßen spekulativ. Die PSA-Entwicklung folgt leider nicht immer dem Lehrbuch, insofern diente mein Hinweis auf ein mögliches PCa auch ohne entsprechenden PSA-Anstieg eher der Aufklärung als einer Verwirrung - sollte heißen, man kann sich nicht immer blind auf den PSA-Wert verlassen. Im Falle von Cornelia's Mann spielt der PSA-Wert zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eine nicht mehr ganz so wichtige Rolle - der high-risk Status und ein entsprechend  ausgedehntes Wachstum stehen durch den Befund der Biopsie ja bereits fest - also können meine Anmerkungen zum PSA auch hier nicht für Verwirrung sorgen.

Nebenbemerkung: mit duktalem Wachstum ist nicht ein Wachstum entlang von Nervenkanälen gemeint, sondern die Infiltration hinein in das azinäre Gangsystem der Prostata.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

ich konnte mit Google keine Quellen zu Strahlenresistenz in Vebindung mit duktal finden. Lediglich diesen Artikel der erwähnt, dass duktale Tumorzellen nur bei 0.4% to 0.8% der Prostatakrebspatienten auftreten. Die Forumsuche ergab auch keinen Beitrag von Urologe, in dem duktal oder ductal erwähnt worden wäre.

Hinsichtlich Strahlenresistenz hatte Martin ja schon Links eingestellt.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass Dein Beitrag damit widerlegt sei, aber die erwähnten Links konnte ich nicht finden.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, lieber Roland,
für deine umfangreichen Erläuterungen.
Da hab ich wohl etwas ungenau gezielt, und ich hätte
überhaupt was ganz anderes schreiben sollen:

Liest man der ersten Beitrag dieses Threads ("Emire"),
 scheint mir, dass Ausbreitunsdetails der Krebszellen
besser aufgehoben sind im Tumorboard als bei Cornelia.
Für sie und ihren Mann scheint mir wichtiger als solche
Detailfragen, dass sie nicht bei einem Urologen auf dem
Lande beraten werden, sondern an einem Spital mit
aller erforderlichen Infrastruktur, Wissen und Organisation.

Das ist jetzt aber nicht als Rundumschlag gegen alle Urologen
gemeint, aber wenn man so manchen Bericht hier im Forum
liest, kommen einem schon Zweifel an Manchem aus dieser Zunft.
Meiner hätte einen 10/10-Fall bestimmt dem Tumorboard vorgelegt, 
und das erste, was der Onkologe im Nachbardorf tat, als ich ihn mit 
"frischem" CRPC konsultierte, war, meinen Fall am Tumorboard des 
KSSG vorzutragen. Das "Risiko" den neuen Patienten gleich wieder
zu verlieren, ist er eingegangen. Immerhin ist er jetzt mein Hausarzt...

Vorliegend geschieht der Gang zum Tumorboard mit der Überweisung 
ans Kantonsspital BL in Liestal oder ans Clara in Basel ohnehin.
Fachlich ist die gute Beratung von Cornelias Mann also gesichert.

Ob mein Vorschlag, ein PSMA-PET zu machen, dort auf Gehör stosse,
weiss ich nicht, denn es ist wohl noch eher unüblich, dieses höchst
sensitive Bild in der Primärdiagnostik zu verwenden.
Leider, denn der Bollen in meinem PET-Bild [4] wäre bestimmt auch
schon vor der RPE sichtbar gewesen (Ein Jahr vorher gab es PSMA-PET
allerdings noch nicht, aber Cholin) Die OP hätte ich mir so ein Bild 
wohl zugunsten einer Bestrahlung gespart. (Man wende jetzt bitte nicht 
ein, ich wüsste dann nichts vom GS9. Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten
sagen mehr aus zur Agressivität, als ein paar Zellen unterm Mikroskop.)

Konrad

----------


## rolando

Hallo Georg,

hier der Verweis auf einen erst kürzlich eingestellten Beitrag von Urologe fs:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...315#post101315
Er hat sich aber auch schon früher in ähnlicher Weise geäußert. Ich werde mir jetzt nicht de Mühe machen nach seinen weiteren diesbezüglichen Aussagen im Forum zu suchen, sondern als Beleg einfach mal mein Gedächtnis anführen.




> Zitat Georg: "ich konnte mit Google keine Quellen zu Strahlenresistenz in Vebindung mit duktal finden. Lediglich diesen Artikel der erwähnt, dass duktale Tumorzellen nur bei 0.4% to 0.8% der Prostatakrebspatienten auftreten."


Mir scheint da liegt ein Missverständnis bezüglich der Begrifflichkeiten duktal und intraduktal vor. *Duktale* Prostatakarzinome, d.h. Tumore die vom Gewebe der Gangsystem der Prostata ausgehen sind in der Tat sehr selten. *Intraduktales Wachstum* meint eine Infiltration der Gänge mit Tumorzellen die dort nicht ihren Ursprung haben - dies kommt bei aggressiven PCa's häufiger vor und ist wohl ein Hinweis auf eine mögliche Strahlen- und Androgentherapieresistenz bzw. eine nur kurze Wirkdauer dieser Therapien. Wenn wir hier von duktal sprechen ist immer Letzteres gemeint. Zum seltenen duktalen PCa im Sinne des Ursprungsgewebes gibt es nur sehr wenig wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. Offensichtlich besteht hier auf Grund des raren Vorkommens wenig Interesse.

Ich habe angegeben mit den Suchbegriffen 'Strahlenresistenz - Prostatakarzinom' zu googeln,  nicht mit 'Strahlenresistenz - duktal'.
Im Übrigen verweise ich nochmals auf den Link zu Prof. Bonkhoff: http://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapat...traduktale-PCa

Roland

----------


## rolando

Lieber Konrad,




> Liest man der ersten Beitrag dieses Threads ("Emire"),
>  scheint mir, dass Ausbreitunsdetails der Krebszellen
> besser aufgehoben sind im Tumorboard als bei Cornelia.


genau deshalb habe ich auch vorgeschlagen, sie sollen sich an ein Tumorboard wenden. 




> Leider, denn der Bollen in meinem PET-Bild [4] wäre bestimmt auch
> schon vor der RPE sichtbar gewesen (Ein Jahr vorher gab es PSMA-PET
> allerdings noch nicht, aber Cholin) Die OP hätte ich mir so ein Bild 
> wohl zugunsten einer Bestrahlung gespart.


Ich hatte schon einmal geschrieben, man sollte als Betroffener besser nicht zurückschauen, das erzeugt zum Teil Zweifel, Ärger, Missmut,...,. Ändern lassen sich die zurückliegenden Entscheidungen leider nicht. Bei einer retrospektiven Betrachtung 
deiner PCa-Erkrankung glaube ich nicht, dass die RPE ein Fehler war - sie hat jedenfalls zu einer massiven Reduktion der Tumormasse geführt und die Quelle der Metastasierung beseitigt. Vielleicht wäre dies auch mit einer IMRT möglich gewesen, ob du dabei weniger Nebenwirkungen bzgl. Inkontinenz & erektiler Dysfunktion (ED) davongetragen hättest kann ich nicht beurteilen - von Inkontinenzproblemen deinerseits durch die RPE habe ich zumindest noch nichts gelesen. Die ED wäre dir wegen des Hormonentzugs aufgrund der Metastasierung sowieso nicht erspart geblieben. Wenn man nach möglichen Versäumnissen in deiner zurückliegenden Behandlung sucht, findet man höchstens eine vielleicht zu frühe Unterbrechung der ersten ADT-Sequenz. Dieser Umstand war wohl der schlechten Verträglichkeit der verabreichten Substanzen geschuldet.

Gruß und eine weiterhin erfolgreiche PRLT
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...man sollte als Betroffener besser nicht zurückschauen, 
> das erzeugt zum Teil Zweifel, Ärger, Missmut,...,.


Lieber Roland, ich bin überhaupt nicht missmutig und ich habe
weder Zweifel noch Ärger wegen meiner RPE. Hatte ja das Privileg,
vom richtigen Urologen operiert worden zu sein, dessen Kunst mir zwar 
eine Narbe bis zum Nabel hinterliess, aber weder ED noch Inkontinenz.
Die ED ist eine Folge der ADT, doch auch nach 7 Jahren regt sich was
bei liebevoller Behandlung. Die Nerven sind einseitig intakt.

Eine IMRT hatte ich auch erwogen, aber sechs Wochen täglich unter
die Höhensonne schien mir dann doch arg lange. Die Quelle der
Primärmetastasierung wäre dann wohl ebenso weggewesen wie
nach der RPE. Kein Vorteil IMRT, aber auch kein Nachteil RPE.
Heutzutage aber stehen PSMA-PET und SBRT zur Verfügung, und man
würde die "Mutter aller Metastasen" in Bild [4] wohl gleich in wenigen
Sitzungen mitbestrahlen.
Schneiden ging ja gem. Prof. Schostak nicht.

Der Rat eines Tumorboards stand mir aber erst nach der RPE zur
Verfügung, als aus dem GS7 plötzlich ein GS9 geworden war.
Ohne adäquate Bildgebung war die Empfehlung damals ADT.
Um den frühen ADT-Unterbruch bin ich bis heute dankbar. Der hat es
mir ermöglicht, den Teide vom Meer bis zum Gipfel auf 3718m
zu besteigen und mich dabei auch noch nachhaltig zu verlieben.
Dennoch hatte ich den PSA-Nadir auf 0.02ng/ml drücken können.
Also war iADT bestimmt nicht falsch, zumal ich dadurch bereits 2012
zu einem PSMA-PET kam. 


Falls Cornelia noch mitliest:
Die Botschaft dieser Diskussion ist nicht, eine bestimmte Therapie
sei richtig, sondern dass es verschiedene Wege gebe, einen
Prostatakrebs zu therapieren.
Falsch ist sicher, einfach nichts zu tun oder nach Dornach zu gehen.

Konrad

----------


## Cornelia

Hallo Konrad

Ich habe mit meinem Lebenspartner besprochen, dass er sich eine Zweitmeinung einholt. Diese findet im Spital Liestal in der Urologie statt. Ich hatte vor drei Jahren Blasenkrebs und wurde in diesem Spital operiert. Ich habe dort sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch mein Lebenspartner wurde nicht im Regen stehen gelassen sondern von Anfang an mit betreut.
Bei diesem Urologen bei dem wir jetzt waren, war das überhaupt nicht der Fall. Lies sich nicht auf ein Gespräch ein (Ängste, Sorgen, Fragen wie weiter in der Sexualität, etc. Bin mir schön blöd vorgekommen !!
Klar wird da wahrscheinlich auch kein besseres Ergebnis wie links GS 8 rechts GS 9 herauskommen, aber ich denke mir, dass wir da besser Betreut werden.
Für mich ist diese Diagnose auch nicht einfach so wegzustecken und ich möchte versuchen Stark zu sein für meinen Partner.

liebe Grüsse
Cornelia

----------


## Michi1

Cornelis, ich weiß es bringt dir warscheinlich nicht aber als bei mir Krebs festgestellt wurde, meine Frau war dabei, gabs keine langen Überlegungen von ihr sie war der Meinung sie will mich noch viele Jahre behalten. Wenn es halt sexuell nicht mehr so klappt muss man sich halt was anderes einfallen lassen. Das Leben zu zweit ist auch Lebenswert. Ich bin zwar schon ein wenig älter und schon 43 Jahre verheiratet aber das Leben ist deswegen auch noch nicht zu Ende.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Liess sich nicht auf ein Gespräch ein (Ängste, Sorgen, Fragen wie weiter in der Sexualität, etc. Bin mir schön blöd vorgekommen !!
> Klar wird da wahrscheinlich auch kein besseres Ergebnis wie links GS 8 rechts GS 9 herauskommen, aber ich denke mir, dass wir da besser Betreut werden.


Liebe Cornelia
Es ist gut, dass ihr nach Liestal geht, wo Du ja gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast.
Es wird wohl bei GS8 und 9 bleiben, aber das Gleason-Score ist nicht alles.
Ich hatte auf die weitere Suche nach Metastasen aufmerksam gemacht
mittels PSMA-PET, das für die ganze NW-Schweiz am Claraspital gemacht wird.
Zumindest fragen solltet ihr danach. 

Wichtig sind auch die 'weichen' Faktoren die Du nennst, Ängste, Sorgen, Fragen...,
gerade bei Krebs, der nicht einfach so vorbeigeht, wie eine Infektionskrankheit.
Du kennst das ja auch eigener Erfahrung, wie wichtig das ist.
Urologie ist eben nicht nur Prostata, Blase und Harnröhre, sondern auch
der Mensch drumrum. Wenn der jetzige Urologe das nicht kann, ist der
vielleicht etwas längere Weg nach Liestal gerechtfertigt.

Wie ihr zusammen deinen Blasenkrebs durchgestanden habt,
 so werdet ihr auch den Prostatakrebs zusammen bewältigen.


Lasst uns wissen, wie es euch gehe.

Nimm den Tag,
Konrad

----------


## rolando

> Lieber Roland, ich bin überhaupt nicht missmutig und ich habe
> weder Zweifel noch Ärger wegen meiner RPE.


Lieber Konrad, das freut mich, wenn das so ist. Da du in deinen Beiträgen in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach hast anklingen lassen, in Kenntnis der Metastasierung hättest du wohl eher die Bestrahlung bevorzugt, war ich der Annahme, dass dich dies etwas bedrückt.

Noch ein Wort zu Dornach:
Zur anthroposophischen Lehre finde ich keinerlei Zugang. Aus persönlichen Erfahrungen heraus - ein Mitglied meiner Familie ist ein fanatischer Anhänger dieser "Geheimlehre" - habe ich mich intensiv mit den Schriften Rudolf Steiner's, dem Gründer der Anthroposophie, beschäftigt. Ich halte ihn für eine hochintelligente psychopathische Persönlichkeit, die es verstanden hat verschiedenes irrationales Gedankengut aus Medizin, Anthropologie, Pädagogik, Psychologie, Religion, Philosophie,  Architektur,..., zu einem für seine Anhänger schlüssigen Gesamtkonzept zusammenzufügen. Wenn ich sehe, wie weltfremd die anthroposophischen Mystiker teilweise denken, argumentieren und tätig sind, werde ich den Gedanken nicht los, es handle sich um eine sektenähnliche Einrichtung - zumindest was die fanatischen Vertreter dieser Gruppierung anbelangt. Bei schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen und auch in anderen Lebensbereichen hat die Anthroposophie bei Menschen, die sich bedingungslos darauf eingelassen haben,  schon großen Schaden angerichtet.

In diesem Sinne finde ich deinen Hinweis Dornach zu meiden mehr als angebracht.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Wolfjanz

Steiner´s Geheimwissenschaft führt leider in die Irre, so tief der Mann auch dachte, aber es ist halt ERDACHTES.. (und hat mit der WIRKLICHKEIT nichts zu tun;((

Gruss
WJ

----------

